# Transferring betta to a tank from pH 8.0 to 6.4



## paperlilies (Aug 31, 2014)

I'm transferring my betta from a tank with pH 8.0 to another tank with pH 6.4. Wouldn't this induce pH shock?

1 mystery snail and ghost shrimp as well.


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

With that big of a ph gap, I would acclimate them slowly, adding a cup of the new water into your container/bag you put him in every 30mins (do this 3 times) and then finally releasing him into the new tank.


----------



## paperlilies (Aug 31, 2014)

Ok thank you!

Also, when I do 25% wc, my tap water pH is 8.0. So every time I wc it could pH shock them.


----------



## TuiAndLa (Feb 23, 2012)

Definitely acclimate slowly (_very_ slowly, better safe than sorry). I've lost fish due to ph differences when I didn't acclimate them slowly enough and didn't realize the ph had such a big gap. (stupid, stupid mistake, but at least I know better now).

I don't think you'd have a problem with water changes though. My tank ph is 7.8 and my tap is 6.4. I can change out a third of the water (on my 40g tank and my 5g's) without any problems.


----------



## paperlilies (Aug 31, 2014)

TuiAndLa said:


> Definitely acclimate slowly (_very_ slowly, better safe than sorry). I've lost fish due to ph differences when I didn't acclimate them slowly enough and didn't realize the ph had such a big gap. (stupid, stupid mistake, but at least I know better now).
> 
> I don't think you'd have a problem with water changes though. My tank ph is 7.8 and my tap is 6.4. I can change out a third of the water (on my 40g tank and my 5g's) without any problems.


So like BettaNard said, a total of 2 hours. Every 30 min add a cup of new water?


----------



## TuiAndLa (Feb 23, 2012)

It depends how much water you'll have him in while acclimating. If the cup of new water isn't more than a fifth of the amount of tank water that's in the bag/container, you should be good. At least that's what I would go with. Even changing 1/4th of the water at a time (when acclimating) has produced bad reactions from my fish (now, how the math adds up between that and changing a third of the whole tank with no probs, I have no idea, but just my experience). lol


----------



## paperlilies (Aug 31, 2014)

TuiAndLa said:


> It depends how much water you'll have him in while acclimating. If the cup of new water isn't more than a fifth of the amount of tank water that's in the bag/container, you should be good. At least that's what I would go with. Even changing 1/4th of the water at a time (when acclimating) has produced bad reactions from my fish (now, how the math adds up between that and changing a third of the whole tank with no probs, I have no idea, but just my experience). lol


I just did 25% wc. 15 min later test the pH. It went from 6.4 to 7.6! Wow.


----------



## hellobird (Nov 11, 2015)

Have you tried setting the water out for 24hours and then testing the pH? Sometimes that’s all you need to bring the pH closer to your tank. 
If not try looking up “drip acclimation”, seems to be the technique keepers use for shrimp (which are very sensitive to pH changes).


----------



## paperlilies (Aug 31, 2014)

hellobird said:


> Have you tried setting the water out for 24hours and then testing the pH? Sometimes that’s all you need to bring the pH closer to your tank.
> If not try looking up “drip acclimation”, seems to be the technique keepers use for shrimp (which are very sensitive to pH changes).


I let it sit for 24 hours, but there was no air stone to degas it. The pH was about the same. I think the tank's pH is 6.4 because of the substrate, UP Aqua Sand. Plant growth is stunted too.


----------

